# Erste Erfahrungen mit Shaman + VRM G2 @ GTX480



## SESOFRED (20. November 2010)

Hallo,

wollte Euch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Shaman + VRMG2 mitteilen.

Der Kühler läuft auf meiner GTX 480 und ist sehr leise und Kühlt meine Karte exzellent.

Meine Umgebung um den Kühler sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse LianLi PC P50 2X Silentwings in der Front 1X im Heck + 2X Xigmatek XLF-F1455 im Deckel.

Raum Temperatur beträgt 21 Grad

Im ersten Bild sieht man meine GTX 480 mit 0,938 V @ 700 Chiptakt
Im zweiten Bild mit standard Settings 
und im dritten bild im OC Zustand mit 1,1V @ 870 Chiptakt.

Wer auch Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler hat kann diese gerne auch in meinem Thread mitteilen.

Ich bin mit dem Kühler mehr als zufrieden und denke das ich noch lange an ihm Spaß haben werde.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## testi (20. November 2010)

Hallo, wo hast du denn den Shaman erworben?

Wie weit steht dieser Kühler von der Grafikkarte über, ist halt die FRage ob der in jedens Gehäuse so einfach rein passt.

Gruß


----------



## Guzkiller (20. November 2010)

Ja das frag ich mich auch ^^.
passt der auch auf ne GTX 460 mit dual DVI übereinander?


----------



## SESOFRED (20. November 2010)

Hi,

Der Kühler passt in ein vom Mainboard aus gemessen 16 cm breites Case.
Der VRM G2 steht ca 1-1,5 cm über die Karte so das diese ca 28cm lang ist.
Die GTX 460 wird laut meiner Bedienungsanleitung auch unterstützt.

Den Shaman habe ich bei PC Cooling erworben hat auch super geklappt.

mfg


----------



## testi (21. November 2010)

bei PC-Cooling, schade da steht das dieser erst ab 12.12. verfügbar ist


----------



## SESOFRED (22. November 2010)

dann hatte ich wohl glück und einen der letzten erwischt


----------



## Vaylaga (22. November 2010)

bringt denn der shaman mehr "leistung" als nen accelero xtreme??


----------



## elohim (22. November 2010)

@vaylaga

http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/thermalright-shaman/32_diagrt-xbt.png


----------



## jupph (22. November 2010)

Hier nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Shaman & VRM-G2.

_*Umbau:*_
Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3

_*Furmark @0,975v**; Fan 44% = 52°C*_ 
Bild

_*Furmark @1,1v (stock voltage) 870MHz**; Fan 71% = 57°C*_
Bild

_*Furmark @1,125v 900MHz**; Fan 100% = 57°C*_
Bild

Die 870MHz sind absolut stabil. Hab je eine 1/2Stunde Metro und Crysis gespielt.
Bei 900MHz bekomme ich in Metro manchmal ein paar Artefakte. Crysis läuft aber 1a.
Der Lüfter ist für mich ab circa 60% hörbar. Aber selbst bei 100% nicht wirklich störend.
Kein Vergleich zum Standardquirl


----------



## _chris_ (22. November 2010)

@juphh

Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel WLP auf der GPU?


----------



## PIXI (22. November 2010)

jetzt fällts mir auch auf... den klecks auf der gpu hättest dir sparen können.


gruß PIX


----------



## SESOFRED (22. November 2010)

Ist doch egal solange die Temps passen.
Und das tuen sie Ja!


----------



## jupph (22. November 2010)

_chris_ schrieb:


> @jupph
> Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel WLP auf der GPU?



Oh, ja. Sieht wirklich enorm viel aus.
Auf dem Kühler ist aber sogar weniger als auf der GPU drauf.
Die habe ich sehr dünn mit einer Checkkarte verteilt.

Und wie Seso schon sagte. Die Temps stimmen


----------



## Pumpi (24. November 2010)

> Furmark @1,125v 900MHz; Fan 100% = 57°



Kompliment !

An solche Werte hab ich's nicht leicht, selbst mit Wakü dran zu bleiben !

Hatte auch erst überlegt mir Eure Combi für meine zweite 480 zu zulegen. Hab mich aber bei dem Preis dann doch für den Wakü Ausbau entschieden. Wenn ich das hier so sehe bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das die richtige Entscheidung war 

Wenn man bedenkt das man die Combi möglicherweise Complett an die nächste Graka ranschrauben kann, wärend ich meinen Wa-kühler zum Altmetall Händler bringen kann, dann habt Ihr wohl doch das bessere P/L erwischt.

P.s: Toller Thread/ tolle Bilder !!


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. November 2010)

Passt also beides auch auf die GTX 580.
Lasst Ihr den Lüfter übers Board per PWM steuern, oder seid Ihr ständig manuell am regeln?
Bin am überlegen ob sich nen Adapterkabel von PWM auf Mini-PWM lohnt, da das 480er VGA-BIOS erst ab 74°C hochregelt. Bei der 285er konnte man ja noch die Fannspeed IC Settings anpassen.  siehe pics


----------



## jupph (24. November 2010)

> Kompliment !
> An solche Werte hab ich's nicht leicht, selbst mit Wakü dran zu bleiben !


Danke danke! Hab selber gestaunt. Bei Metro (mit allen Effekten) muss ich aber auf 1,15v gehen.
Alles andere läuft bisher stabil.



> Wenn man bedenkt das man die Combi möglicherweise Complett an die nächste Graka ranschrauben kann


Also für den GPU-Kühler wird es auch für die nächsten Graka-Generationen Kits für den Umbau geben.
Das war bei Thermalright eigentlich immer so.
Hätte meinen alten HR-03 von der GTX280 theoretisch auch noch  verwenden können.



> Lasst Ihr den Lüfter übers Board per PWM steuern, oder seid Ihr ständig manuell am regeln?


Ich habe den Lüfterstecker auf der Graka. Ein Adapter wäre dabei natürlich die "saubere" Lösung.
Ich habe die 2 äußeren der 4 pins ein wenig nach außen gebogen. Und schon passte der normale PWM-Stecker drauf.
(siehe erstes Bild)

So lässt sich die Lüfterauslastung mit dem MSI Afterburner sehr individuell und automatisch einstellen.
(siehe letztes Bild)

Hab mal noch ein paar Bilder drangehängt...


----------



## Fleshless (25. November 2010)

Schaut gut aus.
eine Frage wieviele Slot`s belegt die combo 4 oder 5?


----------



## jupph (25. November 2010)

Alles inklusive Graka 5 slots.


----------



## Megamember (27. November 2010)

Kann man den Kühler eigendlich auch installieren ohne VRM und Speicherkühler wenn man die vorhandene Kühlplatte einfach dranlässt??


----------



## jupph (27. November 2010)

Ich glaube nein, weil der GPU-Kühler einige Löcher der Platine nutzt, die sonst nicht zugänglich wären.
Außerdem sind die herauskommenden Heatpipes aus der Coldplate auch ziemlich nah am PCB.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schaue ich am Montag mal nach. Komme vorher nicht dazu.
Aber der Kühler ist auch ohne den VRM-G2 für die 480er freigegeben.
Solange du mit der Spannung nicht übertreibst...


----------



## Megamember (28. November 2010)

Jo wär super wenn du mal gucken könntest. Laut dem PCGH Kühler Roundup kühlt die Standardplatte ja besser als die ganzen Austauschkühler mit Eigenlösung, ausserdem müsste ich die Karte nicht so verbasteln und könnte Arbeit + Geld sparen.


----------



## johny (2. Januar 2011)

Kann jemand die Bohrungsabmessungen bzw. die Abmessungen Allgemein vom TR VRM G2 posten???

Würde gern wissen, ob die Bohrungen zu der GTX580 passen oder nicht. Sollte dem so sein, dann könnte man versuchen den VRM G2 auf die 580er zu montieren.

Oder hat das jemand schon versucht??? Gescheitert??? ...


----------



## Keks90 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,

hab durch diverse reviews (Pcgh 12/10 und auch diesen hier,danke!) mich für den Thermalright Shaman + VRM G2 entschieden.
Ich muss sagen das war die beste Entscheidung ever.
Die Temperaturen sind extrem gesunken.Hab ihn eben eingebaut und nur kurze Test gemacht. Mit MSI Kombustor hatte ich vorher immer so 94 Grad Celsius (unter Volllast) und jetzt dank Shaman max. 58 Grad Celsius (Volllast)!
Habe im Moment nur Gothic 4 drauf, welches anspruchsvoll für die Grafkikkarte ist.Auch da waren die Temperaturen über 90 Grad Celsius und jetzt nur 55 Grad Celsius!
Habe den 140mm Fan übers Mainboard angeschlossen und glaub der läuft durchgehend mit 1300U/min, aber man hört fast nichts!
Andere Test könnte ich mit Anno 1404,CoD Black Ops oder irgendwann mal mit Furmark machen.
Mit so einer guten Kühlleistung hätte ich bei einer GTX 480,die zu recht als Hitzköpfe bezeichnet werden, nicht gedacht!
Die VRMs scheinen auch gut gekühlt zu werden,hatte diese vor dem Umbau mal mit Everest angeschaut, die waren auch wesentlich höher als jetzt, glaube 80 Grad oder höher nun sind sie bei 50 Grad (unter Volllast,die Temperaturen können auch geringfügig höher liegen vllt 4 Grad mehr, da Everest nicht so genau mist,meiner Meinung nach)
Nun ist sogar auch ein bisschen Overclocking drin, aber das kann noch warten wenn ich mein Pc so habe wie ich ihn möchte.
Ach und falls noch jemand die Idle Temperaturen interessieren die sind so bei 33 Grad GPU und PCB so 30 Grad Celsius.(Expertool,MSI Afterburner)

Bestellt habe ich bei Pc-Cooling und da gab es noch einen 80mm Fan gratis dazu, den ich direkt auf den VRM G2 gebaut habe. Einfach klasse!

Gruß Keks


----------



## Keks90 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Kleiner Nachtrag habe den Lüfter nun über das Mainboard gedrosselt auf 1000 U/min.Jetzt ist er aus der normalen Geräuschkulisse nicht mehr raus zu hören.
Die Kühlleistung hat sich wenn überhaupt um vllt 2 Grad erhöht.

Gruß Keks


----------

